

Git repository synchronisation daemon - dknecht
https://github.com/raybejjani/gitsync

======
stormbrew
Oh wow I really like this idea. I've been thinking about ways to achieve the
same sort of thing but hadn't gotten around to actually doing any of them.

But I think it would be better if it was putting them in as a different kind
of ref than local branches. I try to keep my local branches tidy and this
would just flood them in regular use.

Better would be to put them in as remote refs with a prefix, maybe [1]. This
means it'll show up in git branch -a, but not git branch, and git checkout
will create a local branch off it if it's there.

[1] from the command line: git update-ref refs/remotes/gitsync-Alice/branch

~~~
gms
Hi, I'm one of the authors. Thanks for your suggestion! We will indeed be
making that modification, but wanted to err on the side of releasing early for
any feedback.

